# 4Tk Gaming COG 1750 (Clash Of Generals)2013 Warhammer 40k 1Day swiss style tournament



## 4TK Gaming

*4Tk Gaming COG 1750 (2013)1 Day Warhammer 40000 Swiss style tournament*Hello all

We have just opened our *COG 1750* Warhammer swiss style 1 Day Tournament....










Why chose us....
1: Rankings HQ set up
2: Competitive good skill level tournament
3: One of the best set of Tournament Gaming Boards around.
4: Great atmosphere
5: Established tournament and event organisers
6: 20% Discount on gaming products on the day for all tournament players
7: 1st Place Trophy
8: Best painted army award.

Location:
20 Davey Close (New premises)
Colchester
Essex
CO1 2XL

Further Details can be found at:
http://www.4tkgaming.co.uk

Any questions please post a we will get them answered.​  Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote


----------



## 4TK Gaming

Just to let you all know that this Tournament will be uploaded to Ranking HQ


----------



## 4TK Gaming

All players will receive a 20% discount on all the RRP prices in our store on the day


----------



## 4TK Gaming

Sample of tournament board.....










This is a sample of the kind of boards you will get to play on....
For more samples visit www.4tkgaming.co.uk


----------



## 4TK Gaming

Just to let everyone know that this event is now full...

If you are interested in participating in COG D (Clash Of Generals doubles) or COG 2k (Clash Of Generals 2000pts) please visit www.4tkgaming.co.uk

Regards

The 4Tk Gaming Team


----------

